# Title and Registering a New Vehicle in Utah



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well Dave Smith Motors sent all the paperwork via certified mail thru USPS to the county DMV for our recent new vehicle purchase. DMV even called me and said come get your plates. Went in with $$$$ ready.

I'm pleased to know with this vehicle purchase and on the receipt I helped pay for just a few extras: :shock: :shock:

*Zoo, Cultural Tax* = $50.89 (Guess this to expand my knowledge on zoo culture and possibly feeding these critters....hmmmmm)

*Mass Transit Tax* = $254.45 (Helps with the state flower (orange barrels) along with Trax lines and bus routes...wonder if I could get a few free rides on Trax if I show this receipt)

*County Option Transportation* = $127.23 (I wasn't give the option of opting out)

*County Options Sales Tax* = $127.23 (Hmmm same as County Option Transportation...think'n I need to check on this one as it looks like a double fee but with different descriptions...)

Oh and can't forget the plates I picked helped with $1.00 for *Uninsured Motorist Identification Fee*; $2.50 for *MV Drivers Education*; *Passenger Registration 7/12 *= $43.50 (now all who ride with me are registered I guess) and *Weber County Gasoline Truck* = $1.00.

Just glad I can help the county and state fund all this stuffage with my purchase....


----------

